# Some advice please and abit of an intro ~



## Susan M (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello all. Will try and keep this short.

My husband and I have been trying to conceive for 4 years now had 12 cycles of clomid and conceived 3 times but lost each baby at between 6 and 8 weeks. We had numerous tests which were inconclusive. We went onto IUI and our third cycle with cylogest resulted in a BFP we were given twice weekly jabs of HCG but miscarried at 6 weeks.I had a d and c this time the otehr babies I lost naturally the baby was tested this time and it showed major chromosomal problems a double trisomy our baby was also a boy. Our consultant said he did not feel happy about doing an IVF cycle at his clinic and wants me to speak to a consultant at CARE in Nottingham. Whilst it is the reason for this loss they cannot be certain it is the reason for the other losses. PGD seems like the way forward maybe we are also due to see Dr Rai at St Marys in London at the end of March  a specialist clinic for recurrent pregnancy loss.

I the meantime I needed some tests done for London appointment and my FSH has come back as 13 and I am really worried my current clinic at Gateshead said not to worry am getting it retested when I have my next bleed.

Just wanted some advice firstly about FSH and really wondered if anyone had had any contact with Care at Nottingham or any experiences with PGD.

Thanks for reading.

Susan M xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, just wanted to say welcome to FF   I'm really sorry to hear about all your miscarriages, and wish you tons of luck for the future xx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Susan,

Just wanted to say hello and  to fertility friends, its a great site for advice,

support and friendship.

So sorry to hear about all your miscarriages 

Strawberries xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Susan  
I am sorry to read of your losses, and the probable reason for them 
If you search PGD here on the FF search engine you should find a few posts to read 
Also look up both clinics.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

Investigations & Immunology
CLICK HERE

Pregnancy loss 
CLICK HERE

Forget me not 
~A place for our members to remember their loved but lost babies. 
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## olga2424 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi susan m, just wanted to welcome you + you have come to the best place that offers so much love and support. So Srry about your losses, I also experienced a miscarriage and it was a very difficult time for me.
Regarding FSH, have you tried acupuncture as its known to improve it and also increase your chances of ivf working? srry can't help you on PGD as i don't know much about it. sending you   .
Olga


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship 

Good luck on your journey

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Sue & welcome to FF (you know me from MBB   ). 

Take Dizzi's advise and have a good rumage through all the rooms, I found I got so much help once I went into rooms that were pertinent to the questions I had and if you need any help, just shout. 

I wish I could help you with FSH numbers but I don't know enough, you could ask in Peer Support too...

I know I always say this but March will be with you sooner than you think, what date is your appointment?

Big   for you. How's the house?!

B xxx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Susan,

Just popping to in say  and welcome to you hun.

Sounds as though you've had a very difficult time of things, really sorry to hear that. . I agree with BG2007; have a nosy around the boards and just shout if you get stuck!

I hope you find lots of support and friendship here.

Katie


----------



## Susan M (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for all your messages.

I have tried searching on here but its a bit of a minefield and dont think I am in the right frame of mind just now.

We got all the forms for CARE Nottingham so have filled them all in. Our consultant at Gateshead has said that he thinks whatever london clinic come uop with it will probably point towards ivf with PGD so we may aswell get the ball rolling. Once they have our details then I should get an appointment in 8/9 weeks so not too long to wait.

B - hello there our appointment in london is on 20th march. How are you doing wondered where you were hiding. Bet you are getting big now.

Just found out sis in law is 11 weeks pregnant with second child and feel like its another kick in the guts. Never mind theres always someone around me pregnant!!!

Thanks for the warm welcome.

Susan M xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Susan, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear of all your losses  I can only imagne how devsataing this must have been for you.

With regards to FSH, the generally accepted "good" level is below 10 so you are not hugely over this. FSH can fluctuate anyway and can be affected by stress. There's quite a lot of things you might be able to do try and lower it (wheatgrass, acupuncture etc.) but, to be honest, your clinic might well be more than happy to continue with this level anyway as the FSH level just gives them a guide as to how you are likely to respond to the drugs they give you and how much to start you off with. 
I have no personal experience with PGD but, as far as I have seen on here, the clinics normally like to see a fair number of embryos to try it on, assuming that at least some of them will be abnormal.
Can I ask, have you or your DH had any genetic testing done on yourself to determine if there is any increased likihood of you passing on a chromosomal abnormlity to your embryos?  I would definitely check out Dizzi's Investigations and Immunology link for some extra advice and support about PGD and any tests or problems that might exist between you to result in problems. Of course, you may just have been extremely unlucky to have lost your babies and they might not be linked at all but, I would certainly understand how you might want to rule out every eventuality before risking another pregnancy. 

Wishing you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## Susan M (Oct 16, 2006)

Caz we have had karotyping done and the results were perfect in fact all our tests are perfect. You may well be right that the losses are just bad luck but dont think I could risk another pregnancy without having some answers jut hoping the answers are waiting for us either at London or Nottingham we are going to be in very safe hands.

Susan M xx


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Susan M

Hello and very warm welcome. I don't have any info on Care but there's a lady called Daisy who has posted stuff on another board where people were talking about Care. You may find some people there. I am sure there are lots of other places to look on this site too, but I just recalled this from looking the other night. I hope this helps you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125400.msg1830440#msg1830440

Lots of love
Podbean


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Susan M

Sorry I can't help with either of your queries but just wanted to say welcome to the site and     for your experiences.  I hope you get some answers soon.  Best wishes for the future      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Sue I remember when I first got here I found it all a bit daunting too, there are just so many rooms and sub-rooms to look through, so you're no different. But there are so many lovely people too - I think I just started out in the chat room (up at the top - one of the tabs) and made a few 'friends' there and then the games room until I felt brave enough to go anywhere else! So just take your time.

Sorry (if you know what I mean...) to hear about your SIL, obviously it's great for her but I bet you feel like you've been kicked in the teeth again. It's never easy is it? I sometimes wonder if I've caused anyone distress now I have a bump, I was talking to DH about it a couple of days ago, I'd hate to think I had. I almost feel I should wear a badge.

Well the 20th of March is now less than 2 months away, do you just have to be there for a day time appointment or will you need to stay some where over night? I'm glad you're going to Mary's, if nothing else to start with I think you'll just get a lot of comfort from just knowing that you're in very specialist hands. Will you be going by train? (The station (paddington) is a stone's throw from the hospital) but parking can be a bit tricky and the traffic wardens are EVERYWHERE!

Keep strong until March, you and D are still so young. How is D, by the way?
Speak soon, B xx


----------

